# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Guide] Runescape botting GUIDE

## Ashoran

This thread is aimed to provide you with all the botting information you will ever need!

Table of content:
1. Bots - List of the current bots, and a personal opinion on it if i have ever used it.
2. Proxies - Different methods on using proxies
3. Breaks - Breaking is essential so here is some information about it.
4. Botting time's - Which time and how long to bot?
4.2. Teamviewer - Clarifying teamviewer.
5. Where to bot - Don't get reported!
6. What kind of scripts/skills - What kind of scripts are the best to use, and allround information on which scripts and skills to bot.
7. Tips - Just some extra tips to help you with botting.




1. Bots

Here is a quick list of bots, and my personal opinion on it if iv'e ever used it.
- Tribot - Has some great premium scripts like a zulrah script and a zulrah overlay.
- Dreambot - Never used this.
- OSBot - My current favorite bot, has some great premium scripts and works fine.
- Powerbot - Used this back in the days, heard a lot of bad things about it in the current state (high ban rates).
- Epicbot - Heard a lot of bad things about this (high ban rates).
- Runemate - Seems to be the best option for RS3.
- RiD - Beta, very limited in what it can do, but very low ban rate (almost 0%).
- RSPeer - NEW BOT, BE CAUTIOUS, don't know anything about this bot, always be careful with new bots.



2. Proxies

Proxies are essential in the botting scene.
You might ask "why does it matter?".
We'll, Jagex flags IP's that are known for botting, so when one of your accounts get caught, all accounts that have botted on the same ip are flagged.
Flagged accounts/IP's are more closely monitored than non flagged accounts/IP's.

There are different kind of proxies that you can use (YOU ALWAYS NEED PRIVATE PROXIES!!!).
SOCK5 are the best to use, but they are kind of expensive.
I myself use HTTPS proxies, and use the program "proxiefier" to use them for my whole PC.
This MyPrivateProxy World leading Private Proxies provider. | USA best SEO Private Proxies | Starting at only $0.65 can be used with all SEO tools: Google, Craigslist, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Ticketmaster. Multiple locations is the website i use for my proxies.



3. Breaks

Breaking is VERY important.
When you play normally you break more often than you might think, therefore, we should copy this behaviour into our botting strategy.
If you’re wondering how long you should break for;
Well, there is not a perfect answer.
As I am botting myself for longevity I tend to break up to 35% of Total gameplay.
Because this is still all pretty vague I’ll give you some guidelines.
These are your break settings:
you will bot for 20-44 minutes and then break for 6-20 minutes.
Randomize break time.
Stay anywhere within this range and you’ll be fine.



4. Botting time's

What are the best time's to bot?
NOT OVERNIGHT!
This is very important, i know that it feels awesome to wake up to some crazy ass XP, but it's not worth it.

My basic guideline for botting:
Bot 6 to 8 hours spread out over the day.
For example;
Start bot at 10:00 (with breaking times ofcourse).
Stop bot at 14:00, take an 2/3 hour break.
Start bot at 17:00, stop bot at 20:00.
Start again with different time's next day.
This works perfectly for me, and seems like the best thing to do.



4.2. Teamviewer

To clarify the part above, for the big breaks i use teamviewer.
I always leave breaking on (40 minutes playtime, 10 minutes break), but do the bigger (2h+) breaks myself over teamviewer.
I configured teamviewer so that it always starts with windows, i use a couple of older pc's for my bots.
I all link them to my teamviewer account so that i don't have to use the credentials everytime i log onto teamviewer.
This is a big yes and it's really helpfull!



5. Where to bot

This is a hard one.
There are 3 big options here:
- Bot with the masses, people won't notice you, but when a Jmod goes on a banning spree they tend to go to crowded places.
- Bot on silent places, people might report you if you don't reply to their messages.
You can also switch it up, but this one is all up to you!
- Botting in instances, this is ALWAYS the best option, and if you have the possibility to do this, do it!



6. What kind of scripts/skills

This one is asked a lot.
First of all;
DON'T USE FREE SCRIPTS.
Loads of people use these, and these will get you banned.
Authors don't put a lot of time into free scripts, because they don't earn from it.

Private scripts are the absolute best, but they tend to be quite expensive.
I myself go with premium scripts, they work for me and my bans are at an all time low.

Another important thing:
LESS input = LOWER banrate.
For example, an AFK sand crab script that only resets your agro, has a way lower banrate than a runecrafting script.
Use this information wisely!



7. Tips

Here are just some extra tips to help you staying undetected.
1: Whenever you want to interfere with a script/bot, be sure to PAUZE the script!
Scripts are not used to be interfered with, and it will flip out your mouse, which might get flagged as unhuman like behaviour for Jagex.

2: When using scripts that use webwalking, try to restart the client every 2 hours or so.
Webwalking uses a lot of CPU that will build up and eventually will slow down your bot/pc.

3: Always do tutorial island yourself, botting tutorial island has a very high banrate, and your account will be banned most of the time.

----------


## Jaladhjin

From an RMT stand point is RS 1 of those kinds of games that you really need to focus on maximizing & optimizing quickly & moving on since as safe as you even try to be bans are coming.. ?


Or can you be a long time cheater on accounts if you aren't fool enough to leave them running for hours.. get lucky & not get reported by many players & discovered on an actual investigation & of course.. cycle the same profiles if even on a decently reserved interval ?


I've never played any RS before.. but if I ever did.. I'd be setting up bots exclusively for RMT & would ideally want to be smarter about them than let's see how much I can make & how quickly & try to sell it off before the ban(s)

----------


## TaylorWilliamson

Oh, great info. That will save me time because I have to study a lot. I had a task at college to write an essay on the topic - which of these describes the byronic hero? I wrote it using writing service. I can spend more time on other stuff.

----------


## it_master

Thanks for these detailed information! I am currently using http/https proxies from InstantProxies | Web's Most Advanced Private Proxies. It's not only cheap at $1/proxy but these are also private and I'm pretty sure I am the only one who's using my proxies because as far as my tasks are concerned, they run smoothly without having my proxies flagged. I can use the proxies in almost all bots and sites that I've tried. I think managing your activities using non-robotic settings will help your ip to avoid being flagged.

----------

